# More fun with a Murray built JD TRS-27



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well I've spent quite a few hours working on one of the church owned TRS-27s (1989/1990 model) and getting her back up to decent running condition. Which has included a new carb, new shoes, new scraper bar, lots of carb adjustments to get the running RPM up to 3500RPM without it running rough, and by golly if I was not successful.. She's been running fairly reliably these past times I have used her. I still need to work out an engine RPM issue, as I think I don't have it set high enough and have ordered a 2nd digital tachometer just in case the cheapo that I got on e-bay is bad. (the display is very hard to read, like the non-replaceable battery is almost dead) so I need to get her at the right operating speed. She does bog down more easily and doesn't throw snow as far vs the other TRS-27 that I am working on, so I would not be surprised if I have some speed issues or perhaps a worn engine. Of note, when pulling the starting rope/recoil on this thing it is noticeably harder/more resistance when pulling vs the other TRS, which makes me wonder if perhaps the engine is possibly damaged from not enough oil at sometime or another. Yet after priming it 4-5 times and pulling the rope HARD once, maybe twice, she usually fires right up and no more problems. BUT- Yesterday when I went to fire her up to do some mop up work from the snowplow, all those hard yanks on the rope must have taken a toll.. I ripped the rope right out of the Recoil! :icon_wow2:Thankfully she did start on that pull attempt. But now I need to take the recoil apart and see if I can find a way to fix it, if not, I'll need to see if the recoil off of my John Deere 826 parts donor machine will bolt up to it. They are both Tech snow king engines, just maybe.. 6-7 years apart in age. The TRS has the larger round plastic pull handle, while the 826 has the traditional rubber/smaller typical lawn more type of pull handle. We'll see what happens this weekend.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

If your donor recoil doesn't work out i'm sure you could
just install a new rope in the original recoil. Not hard at
all to do.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I fixed it with the original rope  Going to need to get a new rope soon though as it is kinda short. I appreciate how easy these recoils are to work on.


----------

